# Hysteroscopy and 'gentle' d&c before FET



## Anosy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi 
I'm currently preparing for a FET (medicated) and started downregging a few weeks ago. I had a hysteroscopy and 'gentle' d&c (so I think it's more similar to the scratch perhaps) because although I've been pregnant before (miscarried), I've been unsuccessful ever since and my consultant wished to take a biopsy and disturb the lining. Anyway, I'm waiting for the results but nothing untoward was found in the hysteroscopy itself. I began progynova the next day and was told that the transfer should be 2-3 weeks after the procedure, all being well. I've been reading around and others seem to have a hysteroscopy/d&c the month before rather than at the beginning of the transfer cycle, so my question is, is this still ok? 
Thanks


----------

